# Jeux "Train Simulator" dans une VM sous Windows 11



## Ledvyc (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Windows 11 sur une VM avec Parallels Desktop.
Je joue à un jeu de simulation de train qui s'appelle "Train Simulator" je voudrais bien augmenter le Graphique ce jeu dans ma VM.
Pouvez-vous me dire si cela et faisable ?
Voici les captures de ma VM avec la config.
Dans le jeu actuellement, je suis dans les options Graphiques sur Intermédiaire, mais si j'augmente le graphique et de très mauvaise qualité.

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Dans le jeu actuellement, je suis dans les options Graphiques sur Intermédiaire, mais si j'augmente le graphique et de très mauvaise qualité.


Si tu as un écran Retina, ce sera la seule possibilité, encore faut-il que tu arrêtes ta machine virtuelle pour en faire la sélection. Par défaut, ce type de jeu est bien lourd et pas du tout adapté pour être utilisé dans une machine virtuelle. Déjà que de base un Mac est très mauvais pour les jeux, il ne faut demander pas la lune avec une machine virtuelle.


----------



## Ledvyc (2 Décembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu as un écran Retina, ce sera la seule possibilité, encore faut-il que tu arrêtes ta machine virtuelle pour en faire la sélection. Par défaut, ce type de jeu est bien lourd et pas du tout adapté pour être utilisé dans une machine virtuelle. Déjà que de base un Mac est très mauvais pour les jeux, il ne faut demander pas la lune avec une machine virtuelle.


Tu veux dire que je passe en mode Graphiques de Adapté sur Retina dans les options de Parallels Desktop, est-ce bien ça ?


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Tu veux dire que je passe en mode Graphiques de Adapté sur Retina dans les options de Parallels Desktop, est-ce bien ça ?


Oui si tu as bien un écran Retina, mais pour activer cette option, il te faut comme dans toute machine l'arrêter et cocher l'option.


----------



## Ledvyc (2 Décembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Oui si tu as bien un écran Retina, mais pour activer cette option, il te faut comme dans toute machine l'arrêter et cocher l'option.


Ok, merci pour le conseil, je vais tester


----------

